# Pictures



## jt41484 (Sep 1, 2004)

Im not sure if anyone asked me but here is a link to my website that i built that has all sorts of pictuires of my bolens tractor and attachments, it also has pics of my other tractors like my two simplicitys and a john deere well heres the link

http://ravine.no-ip.com/Directory/Pictures/My Equiptment/My Equiptment.html


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Thanks for sharing! What else can you tell us about the 1669?


----------



## jt41484 (Sep 1, 2004)

*Smokes*

it smoke just enough to see it light in the day time but at night when the lights are on it is definetly "burning oil" however when the engine is cold im getting about 195 psi on each cylinder and after running for about an hour im getting 180 on both cylinders so im pretty sure that the oil burning isnt in the cylinders,valve/valve seals or rings so im kinda stumbed there other then that this has lots of balls.
i picked up a set of tire chains at homejunko for 5 dollars brand new never been used in the original box and it just makes moving piles of stone dirtt etc so much easier. i am really waiting to see if i can find the 46 inch snowblower because in the spring i am going to be building my house and the drive way to get to it is going to be 10ft wide and close to 250ft long. not something to be snowblowing with my 1028 mtd snowblower to long and to abbusive on such a lighter duty machine.


----------



## aguysmiley (Jul 2, 2004)

I hope you have a lot of time on your hands. It sure looks like you have enough projects to keep you busy for a while. Unfortunately I wasn't "authorized" to see the car.
Good luck with the snowblower.


----------



## jt41484 (Sep 1, 2004)

the only other thing i can say about the 1669l is it is a work horse and i will never get rid of it


----------

